# Weird laungage translate to english



## Parity (Oct 29, 2009)

接著要對小顆的12個Edge動外科手術。下面9個鋸成三明治形，上面3個的三明治只鋸到一半即可。上面3個的形狀有特殊的目的，請見下一張照片。
到這一步，其實我的手已廢了一半，鋸這些小東西真累人啊。 

What should I use to translate this launguage to english?
I already tried googling it.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 29, 2009)

Chinese? Is that from how to make a homemade 2x2?


----------



## Parity (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I typed the "translate 接著要對小顆的12個Edge動外科手術。下面9個鋸成三明治形，上面3個的三明治只鋸到一半即可。上面3個的形狀有特殊的目的，請見下一張照片。
到這一步，其實我的手已廢了一半，鋸這些小東西真累人啊。 to english".


----------



## josmil1 (Oct 29, 2009)

yea 12 edges on a rubik's cube, 
each side has 9 squares, 
on a 3x3


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok i just did it to see what it said.....the translator i used was http://www.worldlingo.com/en/products_services/worldlingo_translator.html and this is what came out:

Then must have the surgical operation to small 12 Edge.Following 9 saw the sandwich shape, above 3 sandwiches only saw to one half then.Above 3 shapes have the special goal, the audience next picture.
To this step, my hand has abandoned actually one half, saws these little things to be really exhausting.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 29, 2009)

Google Translate, then detect language. 
http://translate.google.com


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en

google has other things other than their basic search...


----------



## Parity (Oct 29, 2009)

What did you use?


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 29, 2009)

Then the small stars of the 12 Edge moving surgery. The following 9 sawn sandwich-shaped, the above three only saw half of the sandwich can be. Top 
3 of the shape of a special purpose, see the next photo. 
At this point, in fact my hands are empty and a half, saw these small things Zhenlei people ah.
Lol


----------



## Parity (Oct 29, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Then the small stars of the 12 Edge moving surgery. The following 9 sawn sandwich-shaped, the above three only saw half of the sandwich can be. Top
> 3 of the shape of a special purpose, see the next photo.
> At this point, in fact my hands are empty and a half, saw these small things Zhenlei people ah.
> Lol


http://web.ntust.edu.tw/~M8910202/rubixcube/2x2x2diy.html
This whole page I want translated can you please tell me what ou are using?


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 29, 2009)

Parity said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Then the small stars of the 12 Edge moving surgery. The following 9 sawn sandwich-shaped, the above three only saw half of the sandwich can be. Top
> ...


That was google translator.... looking for a different one or my mom could tell me what it says


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

i uses manual translation. (by myself)


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 29, 2009)

LINKLINKLINK or you could figure it out from the pictures...


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 30, 2009)

That design is really, really cool. I bet it's heavy, and huge...


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 30, 2009)

BTW this needs a DIY keychain. And its made from a keychain core...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 30, 2009)

> Pastes on card standard West Germany, was of great success




lol

the "card standard west germany" is actually "cutting sheet"....

translation fail :fp


----------

